# Sicherung fliegt raus.



## Atothedrian (6. Juni 2013)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem. Folgendes trit bei mir auf.

Mein PC ist an einer Steckerleite angeschlossen, welche nur an ist wenn der PC laufen soll. Ergo schalte ich jedes mal den Kippschalter auf an. Fast jedes mal fliegt dabei meine Sicherung raus. Die kann ich zwar problemlos weider einstellen aber nervig ist es trozdem.

Wenn ich den Kipschalter am Netzteil vorher auf aus machen, dann erst die Steckerleiste an und dann das Netzteil an kommt der fehler nicht vor. Ich hab schon mehrer Steckerleisten probiert und auch weniger Geräte bzw. nur den PC. Problem ist da selbe.

Geh ich also richtig in der Annahme, dass das Netzteil ein Knax hat oder kann es an etwas anderem liegen?

Netzteil: Straight Power E7 500W.

Gruß

atothedrian


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Juni 2013)

Sowas könnte aber auch an der Leitung im Haus liegen, wenn die zb einfach zu alt sind. 

mfg


----------



## Atothedrian (6. Juni 2013)

Passiert mir beim Staubsauger mit 2400W aber nicht. Baujahr ist 1993. Meine alte Wohnung war wirklich alt wo es auch nur 3 Sicherungen gab. Da trat der Fehler aber nicht auf. Von daher kann ich das eigentlich aussschließen.


----------



## Deeron (6. Juni 2013)

Was hängt denn alles an der Steckerleiste dran und wird beim betätigen des Leistenschalters direkt an gemacht? Könnte evtl an einer Spannungsspitze liegen. Eine einzelne Phase hat ja "nur" 3,6 kw. Vielleicht ist auch der Sicherungsautomat kaputt. Wie alt ist der? 
Fliegt direkt der Sicherungsautomat oder ein FI-Schalter raus?


----------



## Atothedrian (6. Juni 2013)

Der Raum schalter. Es hängt alles vom PC dran. Boxen etc. Aber wie gesagt auch wenn NUR der PC dran hängt, das selbe Problem. Eine zu Hohe Spannung hatte ich auch erst vermutet aber Pustekuchen. Der PC geht nicht sofort an ich schalte ihn dann immer noch per Knopfdruck an.
Wie gesagt BJ. 1993.


----------



## Deeron (6. Juni 2013)

Hättest du ein anderes Kaltgerätekabel, was du ausprobieren könntest? 
Wenn selbst das nichts bringt, würde ich testweise ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren. Kann ja letztendlich nur daran liegen, wenn die sicherung rausfliegt, wenn der Netzschalter des PC beim einschalten der Steckerleiste an ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2013)

Dann schalte den Monitor soweit möglich separat an bzw die restlichen Komponenten. Da hängt einfach zuviel gleichzeitig an der Leitung. Vielleicht würde es mit einer Master / Slave Leiste gehen? Generell ist es ein Problem mit der Hausverdrahtung und liegt nicht an den Steckerleisten


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juni 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Was hängt denn alles an der Steckerleiste dran und wird beim betätigen des Leistenschalters direkt an gemacht? Könnte evtl an einer Spannungsspitze liegen. Eine einzelne Phase hat ja "nur" 3,6 kw. Vielleicht ist auch der Sicherungsautomat kaputt. Wie alt ist der?
> Fliegt direkt der Sicherungsautomat oder ein FI-Schalter raus?


 
Die angenommene Stromspitze kommt, nach der Problembeschreibung, schon einem Kurzschluß nahe, was definitiv nicht normal ist. 
Wenn eine 16A Sicherung dabei Verwendung findet, werden dabei 3520-3680W bei 220-230V~ augenblicklich verbraten!
Die Sicherungsträgheit bis zum Auslösepunkt ist dabei entscheidend, ob eine Stromspitze mit geringerer Intensität auf die Zeit betrachtet, ein früheres Ausschalten bewirkt.
Gleichzusetzen mit den Feinsicherungsvarianten in den elektronischen Geräten. (flink, träge) 
Bei 10A Sicherungen kann sich schon eher mal ein Problem ergeben (2200-2300W).
Es gibt tatsächlich sogar noch ältere mit 7,5A Sicherung und da wird es schon recht eng (1650-1725W).
Sicherungsautomaten altern auch und haben dadurch einen wesentlich zeitigeren Auslösepunkt, oder lassen sich nicht mehr richtig einschalten.

Ich würde mal den Stecker in der Dose um 180° gedreht einstecken und schauen ob sich dabei was bessert. 
Es gibt immer noch Geräte die L=Phase und N=Null genauso auch am Stecker haben wollen. 
Dafür gibt es aber keine optisch sichtbare Kennzeichnungspflicht der Gerätehersteller, sondern nur eine geeinigte Anschlußweise für z.B. Wandsteckdosen, nach meist den Kriterien für Kalt und Warm in der Heizungs-/Sanitärinstallation. (sollten alle einheitlich die Phase auf einer bestimmten Steckerbuchse haben, 
z.B.: 
Warm links=L wie Phase (schwarz, oder Braun, uralt auch rot) 
Kalt rechts= N wie Nulleiter (blau) 
PE= grün/gelbes Kabel sind die optionalen Anschlußpunkte der Geräte und Steckdosen zu beachten)

Vertauscht knallt es schon mal, oder das Gerät gibt ein gefühltes summendes Vibrieren von sich, wenn man sanft mit den Fingern, oder der Handfläche, über das Gehäuse streicht. (berüchtigt z.B. die italienischen Mikrowellen zu den Anfang 90iger Jahren)

Sollte sich nichts positives ergeben, kann nur noch die Primärseite des Netzteils das Problem haben, eventuell ein fehlehafter Eingangsüberspannungsschutz.


----------



## 1mannlan (6. Juni 2013)

Das gleiche hatte ich damals mit einem XFX Netzteil, die Leitungen im Haus waren einfach zu alt und überlastet.
Seit meinem Straight Power E9 war das Problem dann verschwunden, ich tippe auch darauf dass das Netzteil eben die Kondensatoren Auflädt und somit kurzzeitig zuviel Strom zieht.
Hast du mal eine andere Steckdose in einem anderen Raum probiert?


----------



## Atothedrian (6. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann schalte den Monitor soweit möglich separat an bzw die restlichen Komponenten. Da hängt einfach zuviel gleichzeitig an der Leitung. Vielleicht würde es mit einer Master / Slave Leiste gehen? Generell ist es ein Problem mit der Hausverdrahtung und liegt nicht an den Steckerleisten


 

Ich hab bereits oben geschrieben das Problem tritt auf wenn auch nur der PC in der Leiste ist. Das einzige Gerät was dann noch aktiv an der Sicherung hängt ist der Router.

Ja das Kabel hab ich bereits einmal getauscht.


----------



## Holdie (6. Juni 2013)

Check doch einfach mal nen anderen Automaten also Ne andere Leitung. Wenn das Problem weiter besteht, kann es eigentlich nur das nt sein.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Juni 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Atothedrian,

tritt das Problem nur auf, nachdem du das Netzteil für längere Zeit vom Strom getrennt hast?
Hast du das Verhalten auch schon ohne Steckerleiste beobachtet und es auch mal an einem anderen Stromkreis getestet?

Ich vermute, dass aufgrund der großen Primärkondensatoren und der damit  eingehende hohe Einschaltstrom des Netzteiles, in Verbindung mit evtl.  flinken 16A Sicherung, für das Auslösen der Sicherung verantwortlich  ist. Aus der Ferne ist dies aber nur schwer feststellbar.

Gruß

Marco[/FONT]


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Passiert mir beim Staubsauger mit 2400W aber nicht. Baujahr ist 1993. Meine alte Wohnung war wirklich alt wo es auch nur 3 Sicherungen gab. Da trat der Fehler aber nicht auf. Von daher kann ich das eigentlich aussschließen.


 
Ich tippe dass deine Sicherung zu schnell reagiert.
In deiner alten Wohnung waren trägere Sicherungsautomaten drin. Die sind einfach zu langsam gewesen um auszulösen.
In der neuen Wohnung sind sie schneller und daher lösen sie aus wenn das Netzteil Strom aufnimmt um die Kondensatoren zu füllen.
Am Einfachsten ist es wenn du das Netzteil tauschst.
Du musst dir die Frage stellen ob du überhaupt 700 Watt benötigst.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich tippe dass deine Sicherung zu schnell reagiert.
> In deiner alten Wohnung waren trägere Sicherungsautomaten drin. Die sind einfach zu langsam gewesen um auszulösen.
> In der neuen Wohnung sind sie schneller und daher lösen sie aus wenn das Netzteil Strom aufnimmt um die Kondensatoren zu füllen.
> Am Einfachsten ist es wenn du das Netzteil tauschst.
> Du musst dir die Frage stellen ob du überhaupt 700 Watt benötigst.


 
Ich hab 500W Oo.

Wobei auch die inzwischen zu viel sind. Mein Verbrauch unter Last leigt bei max350 mal 380. Das Netzteil hab ich ja schon ein bisschen und da waren mal fordernde Komponenten verbaut als jetzt.

Ja ich wechsel mal den Raum mit dem Gerät, wo bei das keine Lösung wäre...


----------



## be quiet! Support (17. Juni 2013)

> Ja ich wechsel mal den Raum mit dem Gerät, wo bei das keine Lösung wäre...



Das soll auch nicht die Lösung sein, sondern helfen die Ursache weiter einzugrenzen...

Gruß

Marco


----------



## PEACEpolska (8. August 2013)

Die hier genannte Sicherung handelt sich um einen sogenannten FI/RCD  was ich hier heraus lesen kann. Dieser misst im Prinzip nur den Strom der durch L  hinein fließt und vergleicht ihn mit N der wieder zurück fließt. 
Wenn nun aber ein Strom durch den PE abfließt, erkennt der RCD eine unsynchronität beider Leiter und löst aus.
Es gibt von Haus aus schon einige Geräte mit einem bauartbedingten Ableitstrom. 
Ein PC Netzteil zählt auch dazu. Nur ist es bei einem Netzteil so gering das es dem RCD noch egal ist. (<30mA) 
Daher ist ein Fehler des Netzteiles nicht ausgeschlossen wenn nicht gleich die Ursache.

Gruß


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. August 2013)

Falls es dann doch am Automaten liegen sollte kann man auch einen C oder H Automaten einbauen. Das sollte aber nicht unbedingt die Lösung sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2013)

Geh dennoch mal zu dem Sicherungskasten und schau nach, was auf dem Automaten steht oder mache ein Bild davon.

Moderne B-Automaten sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein. Aber selbst bei vermeintlich neuen (=sanierten) Häusern, können fast 50 Jahre alte L-Typen zu finden sein.

@Bummsbirne
Automaten des H-Typs dürfen nicht mehr verbaut werden. Ersatztyp ist B.
(Bestandschutz greift. Also bestehende Anlagen dürfen weiter verwendet werden. Neue Installationen sind aber nicht zulässig).


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. August 2013)

Oh man...das mitm H Automat wusst ich gar nicht. Und das als Elektriker...:facepalm 

Seit wann ist das so? Hab selber nur aeltere Vde Normen hier. Stand 2006. 

@TE: 

Hat es denn nun im anderen Raum gefunzt? Nimm den Saft am Besten aus der Küche. Ne Kabeltrommel haste ha denke ich.

Kannst aber schon n Bild von deiner  Unterverteilung machen.


----------



## JackOnell (10. August 2013)

Sollte es hier Probleme in der Installation geben würde ich aber keinem Leihen irgendwie irgendwelche tipps geben daran rumzuschrauben.
Die Gefahr für Mensch und Material ist sehr hoch vorallem wenn ein ungelernter anfängt an Automaten ect rumzuschrauben. 

Das einzige was der te hier tun kann wäre den Rechner an einer anderen Steckdose wie zb in ser Küche testen.  Und sollte hier die funktion gegeben sein sollte sich ein Fachmann um den technischen Zustand der Anlage kümmern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2013)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Oh man...das mitm H Automat wusst ich gar nicht. Und das als Elektriker...:facepalm
> 
> Seit wann ist das so? Hab selber nur aeltere Vde Normen hier. Stand 2006.


Naja, eigentlich ist das schon länger so. Ausnahmen gibts wohl für die Schraub Automaten (Diazed Sockel), da darf man wohl immer noch H-Typen verwenden. 
Wenn die Teile vorhanden sind, müssen sie natürlich nicht ausgewechselt werden, empfehlenswert wäre es aber in jedem Falle, aufgrund der, für aktuelle Anwendungsfälle, unbrauchbaren Charakteristik der Automaten.


Naja, hier gibt es relativ wenig Threads zu 'Hilfe mein neuer Rechner lässt Sicherung auslösen', im Computerbase sind sie zu Zeiten, in denen öfter mal aufgerüstet wird, sehr häufig. Und in der Regel sind hier tatsächlich in vielen Fällen Automaten des H-Typs in der Verteilung zu finden...
Echt bitter, sowas...


----------

